# Canada consults on changes to immigration points system



## ALLAN2

I THINK GOVT. IS DOING RIGHT THING ,SKILLED PEOPLE WHO HAS FLUENT ENGLISH OR FRENCH AND ARRENGED EMPLOYMENT AND AFTER COME HERE HE OR SHE SHOULD WORK IN THAT FIRM AT THREE YRS. BEFORE GET P.R. ,IF QUIT JOB THEN GO BACK .GOVT SHOULD GIVE PRIVATE SECTOR TO SPONSER CANDIDATE TO HIRE FROM OVERSEASE ON TWO YEARS AND AFTER TWO GOVT. TAKE HIS OR HER SKILLTO USEFUL OR NOT THEN DESIDE TO GIVE P.R.


----------



## Guest

You're Such a moron...... Then let the business crooks tramp all over the poor emigrants and treat them as garbage in the promise of a paper. I say NO to that, but rather let the emigrants have the right to change jobs and find better life for themselves. As long as an immigrant keeps a job or any job for 3 or more years and not have any criminal charges he or she should immediately qualify for papers (P.R). And PLEASE let some young and skilled people from Eastern Europe come here, it seams that eastern Europeans integrate faster in the Canadian society that anybody else.


----------



## Akrum66

There is capped limit of 1000 people per category but still after passage of 6 months very few pople have applied for following categories 

811 Primary Production Managers (except Agriculture) 77 
3215 Medical Radiation Technologists 28 
3222 Dental Hygienists and Dental Therapists 12 
3233 Licensed Practical Nurses 76 
4151 Psychologists 88 
6241 Chefs 67 
7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades 65 
7241 Electricians (except Industrial and Power System) 91 
7242 Industrial Electricians 105 
7251 Plumbers 28 
7265 Welders and Related Machine Operators 32 
7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics 28 
7371 Crane Operators 2 
7372 Drillers and Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying and Construction 9 
8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service 46 

It clearly showing that people are feeling difficulties in applying for immigration,therefore Canadians authorities should make changes and relaxations in their immigration process,at present it is simply impossible for a person to apply for immigration who is not having any relative in Canada. 
Even a person having Master Degree,IELTS 7.0 SCORE,Experience of 20 years, even then he will need score 0f 5 points due to his relative for compliance of 67 marks.


----------



## Filip2

I agree with M.AKRAM KHAN NIAZI and victorb, you should not be tied to a 3 year contract with an employer who gave you an arranged employment, because that will lead to exploitation from the employers and will put the employees in a very difficult situation. In my opinion it is very difficult for anyone ho has no family or arranged employment in Canada to immigrate there as a skilled worker. What about close friends? Why don't they count? I have no relatives in Canada but I have two of my best friends living there who are more willing to help than any of my relatives. (providing accommodation and work)


----------



## rakeshbhatt

sir there are any change in six factor system? for calculation point for pr process ( in age limit) i have all ready put my file in June-2007 .some sources given information to all Skill worker PR file are Delayed or eradicated because if age limit = 40 > 40 year it is true or not pl geve me rely sir. age limit are adversly affect my PR file?


----------



## joogi

i agree with you man you are rite its not that much easy for applying imigartion canadian goverment is giving every single person a appoutunity but its getting tuff but depends on Allha if wee have good fath on Allha then every things works like smooth m i rite bro...


----------



## marviemanalo

Is there will be any changes in immigration points next year? I hope 67 points will not increase by next year.. I'm planning to migrate to Canada by 2012.


----------

